# Puppy's breath smells like poop



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

My puppy's breath smells like poop. She doesn't eat her poo and cannot get to the cat litter box to fool with that. 

I shovel up the poop and discard it immediately. She has only thrown up once and that was this past week when the vet gave her liquid Ivermectin. Her bowel movements are firm, normal colored and really don't smell. Daisy never even smells her poo. She finishes and walks away. I'm ready with the shovel. 

This week she had her final booster shots, Frontline applied and the Ivermectin (we're switching to pill form after that waste of money). She's been wormed 3 x's tho she tested negative prior to each tx. 

The only thing I've seen her 'eat' that is non food is a dried leaf and I believe I got it all out of her mouth. 

She has seen the vet 3 times since we got her a month ago for shots and check up. She's 14 weeks old and growing well. Very playful. Spayed

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, since you have ruled out eating her own or someone else's poop, is it all the time it smells like that? Is she teething maybe? Try giving her one of those green bones(greenies) , helps clean teeth and freshen breath. My pup went thru a phase of occasionally eating the other dogs poop, and I would smell her breath when she came in. 
Have you asked the vet?


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

She is teething and chews on bones quite a bit. I had not asked the vet because I just noticed it twice in the last few days when she licked my chin, and our vet's office has been closed due to a snowstorm and no one able to get out. 

*I just picked her up and smelled it (after breakfast) and there is NO odor. NONE. * Morning breath? Licked her rear end?


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

dianetavegia said:


> She is teething and chews on bones quite a bit. I had not asked the vet because I just noticed it twice in the last few days when she licked my chin, and our vet's office has been closed due to a snowstorm and no one able to get out.
> 
> *I just picked her up and smelled it (after breakfast) and there is NO odor. NONE. * Morning breath? Licked her rear end?


Sounds like you answered your own question then 
Is she completely house trained? Could she have eaten her own poop to destroy the evidence of pottying in the house?


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Not completely but I know when she will go and stay with her outside until she does. I realized she cleans her bottom after each BM. I bet that is the cause. Might even be from around her mouth.


----------

